# Schneider Special-new To Me



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

XB pete sniffed this out and I fetched it of CL.  Seems completely OG except for the missing front fender. Rear hub is a eclipse model marked "36-13" and the front a ND-W.  Triple step wheels.  Head badge is awesome IMHO, says "RIde the Best-Schnieder Special"   I googled the wee outta "Schneider" bikes and came up empty handed....any info/value would be appreciated.  This wasn't bought to be kept, but it was close and different...so it came home with me. Thanks

Serial on bottom of BB M211949


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

este
http://budgetbicyclectr.com/1920s-schneider-s-special-antique-bicycle-18.html


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> este
> http://budgetbicyclectr.com/1920s-schneider-s-special-antique-bicycle-18.html



Thanks thats the only reference I could find....man that guy is always NUTS with his prices.....I should try to sell it to HIM! LOL!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 26, 2016)

I would grab his photos while you can...


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> I would grab his photos while you can...



Prolly should...close out price at $10K?!  Ill make someone a deal 5K! hahahhahaha...hollly cow. If this is worth anywhere near that money this puppy is down the road!


----------



## dave the wave (May 26, 2016)

your bike is a Shelby.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 26, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> your bike is a Shelby.



I was told Schneider used parts form various bike manufacturers to assemble their own and badge it, and shelby was one of compaines they got parts from.  In fact the bike came from the city I picked it up in and the OG owner knew of the guy building these and seemed to have the whole story of they were "assembled bikes"...may be "mostly shelby" but I dont think you can really call it a Shelby. Do you have any links or additional information?


----------



## tripple3 (May 27, 2016)

dave the wave said:


> your bike is a Shelby.



I agree based on head tube/cups, BB and chainring, fender stays.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Prolly should...close out price at $10K?!  Ill make someone a deal 5K! hahahhahaha...hollly cow. If this is worth anywhere near that money this puppy is down the road!



That's basically what you do when you have something you want to keep, but wouldn't rule out making a deal with the shah of persia or a trust fund baby.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

Alrighty, it's a shelby, its also in the for sale section! LOL!  Trust fund babies need not apply.    Thanks for the ideas here!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

are you sure?  You might be able to trade that to the shah for one of his middle-grade wives.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> are you sure?  You might be able to trade that to the shah for one of his middle-grade wives.



I've smelled them wimmenz over there, Noooooo thank you!  Now ya start talkin about a 6' blonde girl and I might have to throw in a few parts....On a serious note I would like to meet the individual that runs that budget cycle site just to put a face to the insanity...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

you'll have to fight Godzilla for her


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

bulldog1935 said:


> you'll have to fight Godzilla for her



I thought Godzilla was Japanese?  Them girls didn't stink, but didn't see no tall ones


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 27, 2016)

Do upper rear wheel stays bolt to upper seat post; or, are they welded?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

juanitasmith13 said:


> Do upper rear wheel stays bolt to upper seat post; or, are they welded?



The wheels stays dont bolt or weld to the only seat post, but if you have a pic of a example of this, I would be ticked to see it. lololololol...In all seriousness the seat stays appear brazed to the top of the seat tube.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 27, 2016)

What I was asking... seat tube not seat post; glad you caught that. 34 -~37 Shelby used a no weld/bolted only stays; @ least, I have girl frame examples of this. Patrick is premiere in knowledge on vintage Shelby... message him for thoughts, perhaps. Also cds2323...


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

I don't believe this is like that of which you describe...


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I thought Godzilla was Japanese?  Them girls didn't stink, but didn't see no tall ones



Godzilla's last attack was NYC - of course some of those women don't shave any more than the shah's wives


----------



## cds2323 (May 27, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I don't believe this is like that of which you describe...





What Pappy is asking is,  Does it look like this?




The two upper stays are flattened where the bolt goes through. They are also brazed but look bolted on.

Or this,



The two tubes are round where they are brazed at the bolt.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

it looks akin to the bottom picture.


----------



## juanitasmith13 (May 27, 2016)

Your sprocket or chain Wheel is ID'd as Shelby on page #1 of theCABE Sprocket Compilation thread....


----------



## slick (May 27, 2016)

Its a Shelby. Possibly a tall frame. Guaranteed Shelby. 1934 or early 35.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 28, 2016)

Arthur A. Schneider

Pg. 403-404 - Arthur A. Schneider, proprietor of a bicycle establishment at 216 Bond Avenue, N.W., Grand Rapids, was born in Detroit, Michigan, May 23, 1892, a son of Fritz Schneider. He was educated in the public schools of Detroit and Grand Rapids. He has spent many years working for various bicycle companies, learning the manufacture and expert repairing of bicycles under the masters of the trade. In March 1920, he established the bicycle shop of which he is not proprietor. He has developed his business to a point where it is the largest of its kind in the city of Grand Rapids. He not only sells new bicycles, but also reconditions bicycles for re-sale. His specialty is the Schneider Special Built Racing bicycle, which is manufactured on a plan designed by himself. He also carries all kinds of accessories for bicycles. He ranks high in this field, having been a member of the six-day bicycle racing squad for a number of years. He is the Michigan state representative of the American Bicycle League and is also an officer of the Western Michigan Bicycle Club. He has build up a large trade in Grand Rapids and the vicinity, and his achievement in making his shop the largest in point of trade in the city, has stamped him as an able businessman and executive. On February 7, 1925, he married Miss Josephine Wood, the daughter of Mr. and Mrs. Henry Wood, of Grand Rapids, the former of whom is deceased. The raising of pedigreed rabbits has become the hobby of Mr. Schneider, and entries of his have captured prizes in Kent County and Michigan State fairs. Mr. Schneider is a member of the Loyal Order of Moose.

http://kent.migenweb.net/white1924/personal/schneideraa.html


----------



## CrazyDave (May 28, 2016)

Thats awesome Jeff THANK YOU MAN!!!  That correlates well to the story the original owner told me through his full beard and obvious experience in living.  I think I will keep this now that I have some confirmation on its pedigree and the great local story to go along with it!  Much appreciated man, very cool


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 29, 2016)

fun and games aside, it's history like this that makes The CABE


----------



## pedal_junky (May 29, 2016)

Dave, nice bike and now a great story behind it. But rabbits? Didn't see that coming.


----------



## XBPete (May 29, 2016)

Found this old check... pretty cool, funny .. I was 4 days old when the check was written


----------



## fordmike65 (May 29, 2016)

XBPete said:


> Found this old check... pretty cool, funny .. I was 4 days old when the check was written
> 
> View attachment 322203



That...is...AWESOME!!!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 29, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Thats awesome Jeff THANK YOU MAN!!!  That correlates well to the story the original owner told me through his full beard and obvious experience in living.  I think I will keep this now that I have some confirmation on its pedigree and the great local story to go along with it!  Much appreciated man, very cool





I'd keep in mind though,Your bike is definitely not a racing bike so, note inside that translation or transcribed: _*"He not only sells new bicycles, but also reconditions bicycles for re-sale. His specialty is the Schneider Special Built Racing bicycle, which is manufactured on a plan designed by himself."*_

That indicates he built racing bikes and so, most other bikes with his badge are not likely Schneider's own builds. Could be reconditioned, new bikes with his badge and or you name it. . . Heck on that note, even if you had a racing bike with his badge, who knows who made it too?

Perhaps he filed for a patent  or patent design on a frame though. [wink]


----------

